# How to use a vintage Argus Tele Sandmar 100mm f4.5 on a Nikon or M4/3 Camera?



## iKokomo (Dec 3, 2021)

I was just wondering what adapter I would need to use an Argus Tele Sandmar 100mm f4.5 on either my Nikon (F or Z) or M4/3 camera? What mount is this lens?

Thanks!


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 3, 2021)

I think that is a screw type C mount.

Nikon adapter....    FotodioX Mount Adapter for C-Mount Lens to Nikon F-Mount Camera


----------



## iKokomo (Dec 3, 2021)

It is not a C Mount adapter as I have a lot of those and this does not fit on it. 
This mount has a larger diameter.


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 3, 2021)

Sorry, the one I posted is the 25.4mm C mount.
The mount must be the larger mount at 33.5mm. Not sure if there is any adapter that size.


----------



## compur (Dec 4, 2021)

That's the Argus C3 mount.

This eBay seller has an Argus C3 mount to Fuji X and M4/3 adapters and maybe others.

RareAdapters.com | eBay Stores


----------

